# 2Tb Internal HDD Advice...Seagate or WD Green or Toshiba ?



## sam222 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm about to buy 2Tb Internal Hard drive but i'm very much confused between Seagate,WD Green and Toshiba.All 3 have very good reviews...

My Purpose is mainly storing Huge data and i'm looking for realiable Drive with good support and warranty...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

Go for WD 2TB Caviar Black @ 8k with 7 years warranty.


----------



## sam222 (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Go for WD 2TB Caviar Black @ 8k with 7 years warranty.




Sadly my budget is 6k thats why i wrote WD Green..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

sam222 said:


> Sadly my budget is 6k thats why i wrote WD Green..



Sadly WD Green has some issues. Go for WD Black by increasing another 2k.


----------



## sam222 (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Sadly WD Green has some issues. Go for WD Black by increasing another 2k.



Can't spend more.Saving money to buy 22" inch monitor.Already posted the question regarding monitor in tv/monitor section...
Seems WD is out of the league..Either Seagate or Toshiba..

Seagate takes time of 20-1month for replacement of defected product..The thing is if it persists,1 month is lot of time to wait :\...Don't know about Toshiba.
My friend has Toshiba external drive,using it from past 2years no problem at all...Is there any significant difference between internal and external drive?


----------



## Myth (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Go for WD 2TB Caviar Black @ 8k with 7 years warranty.



Good rate !
 Ctc Hyd ?

I think the max warranty period for wd drives is 5 years.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 21, 2013)

Then get the Seagate 2TB SATA 6 Gbps HDD with 64MB Cache. This model comes with 2 years of warranty and better than both the Toshiba and WD Green HDD. price will be around 6.2K.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> *Go for WD 2TB Caviar Black @ 8k with 7 years warranty.*


*A. Its 5 yrs, not 7 yrs.
B. Where do you get these kind of prices from?*



sam222 said:


> Can't spend more.Saving money to buy 22" inch monitor.Already posted the question regarding monitor in tv/monitor section...
> Seems WD is out of the league..Either Seagate or Toshiba..
> 
> Seagate takes time of 20-1month for replacement of defected product..The thing is if it persists,1 month is lot of time to wait :\...Don't know about Toshiba.
> My friend has Toshiba external drive,using it from past 2years no problem at all...Is there any significant difference between internal and external drive?


If you want to use the HDD for storage, get an external unit, else buy 1TB WD black WD1002FAEX, for 5.8k with 5 yrs warranty.


----------



## Myth (Feb 21, 2013)

techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - An experiment.. new Seagate 2tb vs old WD black 1tb

Seagate will lose sales because of such low warranty periods. Bad marketing strategy despite good products.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 21, 2013)

The very best in performance , reliability and after sales service *Toshiba DT01ACA200 , 2TB 64MB buffer - Rs 5850 and 3 years warranty.* No Seagate or WD offers that. *It is faster than a Seagate Barracuda XT and a lot faster than the WD Green.*


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The very best in performance , reliability and after sales service *Toshiba DT01ACA200 , 2TB 64MB buffer - Rs 5850 and 3 years warranty.* No Seagate or WD offers that. *It is faster than a Seagate Barracuda XT and a lot faster than the WD Green.*


Who provides service for Toshiba? I think Rashi right, confirm this, one more reason to stay away from Toshiba if this is true.


Ah yes rashi: Product


*Buy toshiba at your own peril*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *A. Its 5 yrs, not 7 yrs.
> Ans: My bad.I gave warranty for WD Red HDD's.
> B. Where do you get these kind of prices from?*
> *Ans: Arun Computers,CTC,Hyderabad.*
> ...



You can go for 1TB Black for 5.5k & 2TB Black for 8k with 5 years warranty at Arun Computers. Ask for Mr.Raghu.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> You can go for 1TB Black for 5.5k & 2TB Black for 8k with 5 years warranty at Arun Computers. Ask for Mr.Raghu.


You mean 2TB Black, the new model, the one with the 64MB cache? That is the FAEX model, the older FALS model had 32MB cache and a lot slower.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> You mean 2TB Black, the new model, the one with the 64MB cache? That is the FAEX model, the older FALS model had 32MB cache and a lot slower.



Yes the new WD10002FAEX Model Which I bought in may,2012 for 6.8k then but now it has come to 5.5k


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Yes the new WD10002FAEX Model Which I bought in may,2012 for 6.8k then but now it has come to 5.5k


Not that, the 2TB is 8k?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Who provides service for Toshiba? I think Rashi right, confirm this, one more reason to stay away from Toshiba if this is true.
> 
> 
> Ah yes rashi: Product
> ...



 You are acting like a *Troll* and spreading very wrong information off late and its not helping anyone. If we go by your theory we should stop buying *Asus,AMD,Logitech,APC,LG,Sandisk,Leadtek,HP and Lenovo* since they are all supported by *Rashi* in one or many products. Be a bit more responsible when you type or post something. Think or look before you just post at random.I know you want your posts to reach 10,000,but hey you are not being any help.

No support company has been perfect. If you know of one please let me know. When you say something, not anything which you do, support it with some valid points and conclusions. Every body has a fault here and there. That dosnt make us privileged to take them for granted and just label them forever.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You are acting like a Troll and spreading very wrong information off late and its not helping anyone. If we go by your theory we should stop buying *Asus,AMD,Logitech,APC,LG,Sandisk,Leadtek,HP and Lenovo* since they are all supported Rashi. Be a bit more responsible when type or post something. Think or look before you just post at random.


Okay, looks like you don't know much about Rashi, specially in kolkata, ask anyone who purchased an XFX 8600GT, or 9400Gs type card, it went to such extreme that Asus had to ditch rashi and go to Digilink, rashi is still the reason we don't buy xfx in kolkata.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/133443-rashi-rma-experience-thread.html


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like you know nothing about anything.Nobody buys XFX anyways, because of the cheap quality they meted out to customers from 2007 onwards. The cheap SACON FZ ( have you even heard of them) capacitors they got from China and passed them off ass Solid State looking Electrolytic Caps which blew up in no Time. Had they been using stuff from ,Rubycon,Nichicon,Samxon Capacitors, all over they wouldnt have gone that bad. And there was the XFX heating up issue on some cards too. Know things first in details before posting at random.

This very SACON FZ spelled doom for EVGA too !! ( Ah now you know !!!)

Nobody could help XFX apart from XFX. Thats why not only in "Kolkata" but people shy away from XFX cards around the world, even today. Clear?

Here you are talking all BAD abot Rashis service and in the other thread you are going ga ga over Logitech Keyboard whish is also ASSd by Rashi.!!! AMazing.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Looks like you know nothing about anything.Nobody buys XFX anyways, because of the cheap quality they meted out to customers from 2007 onwards. The cheap SACON FZ ( have you even heard of them) capacitors they got from China and passed them off ass Solid State looking Electrolytic Caps which blew up in no Time. Had they been using stuff from ,Rubycon,Nichicon,Samxon Capacitors, all over they wouldnt have gone that bad. And there was the XFX heating up issue on some cards too. Know things first in details before posting at random.
> 
> This very SACON FZ spelled doom for EVGA too !! ( Ah now you know !!!)
> 
> ...


Read the thread, both neoteric and rashi imports logitech, and you can get kb from either one of them, and again read the other thread, neoteric will service rashi items, at least in kolkata they do, and third, no, nobody buys XFX due to rashi and rashi alone, not due to Capacitors, as 99% people including me didn't have knowledge about these capacitors as I never looked at a xfx card after my 5850.

And finally, evga? IDK, they are still one of the most trusted brands in USA, afaik one of the only two brands getting the titan, and I have a GTS250 Super OC'ed from evga, still running fine after 4-5yrs I think, so your argument is rendered invalid about EVGA.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 21, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.... I was waiting for it

Read on .........Evga Sacon FZ - Google Search

Now Why XFX was doomed......*www.google.co.in/search?q=Evga+Sac...qf.&bvm=bv.42661473,d.bmk&fp=aa90ac8337e66c03

When you are done tell me how invalid do you feel???

Thats why I say read read and read some more. I never post without facts and personal experience. I can post personal pictures too about Sacon FZ and XFX.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.... I was waiting for it.....
> 
> Read on .........Evga Sacon FZ - Google Search
> 
> ...


Only on motherboards or cheaper cards, did they use scaon on high end cards as well?


PS: Enough OT, lets skip this for now, OP can get whatever he wants, to conclude.

*A. WD(Red, blue or black).
B. Toshiba(good, check with service).
C. Hitachi(good but have doubts with actual service provider, don't know whoh that is)
D. Seagate(Check to see if the warranty is 2 yrs, else don't go for it.)

Most reliable is WD Black, 5yrs warranty, 64MB cache, FAEX model.
*


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 21, 2013)

Evga was smart they soon got done with Sacon and replaced them with better quality ..... yes mostly entry level. But XFX was using them even on 8800GT!!!!


----------



## sam222 (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> You can go for 1TB Black for 5.5k & 2TB Black for 8k with 5 years warranty at Arun Computers. Ask for Mr.Raghu.



Will go for Seagate 2Tb or WD black 1Tb but i loose 1Tb if i go for WD black ..I'm also thinking of long life so probably will go for WD...



The Incinerator said:


> The very best in performance , reliability and after sales service *Toshiba DT01ACA200 , 2TB 64MB buffer - Rs 5850 and 3 years warranty.* No Seagate or WD offers that. *It is faster than a Seagate Barracuda XT and a lot faster than the WD Green.*



I don't wanna take risk by going for Toshiba..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

What risk? ^^

Seagate and WD green has/had the highest failure rates. Seagate's service is as bad as it can be.And both WD and Seagate  comes with 1 year warranty. So I see the risk somewhere else.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 22, 2013)

I Have The Same Problem But I Need A 1TB HDD.

Please Someone Tell Me That Toshiba , WD Green , Seagate Or Samsung?
Thankyou!


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

Toshiba or WD Green. Avoid Seagate just for the awful after sales support.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Feb 22, 2013)

^ The Incinerator - One Please? WD OR TOSHIBA?


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 22, 2013)

AFAIK toshiba enterprise models comes with 5 years warranty. other model of desktar has only 2 years not 3 years.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

sam222 said:


> I don't wanna take risk by going for Toshiba..





Toshiba HDDs shoud not be first choice when we have better choices. 
I don't think anyone suggesting Toshiba, have really used it or have experience of RMA.



IndianRambo said:


> AFAIK toshiba enterprise models comes with 5 years warranty. other model of desktar has only 2 years not 3 years.



Toshiba HDDs have 2 years of warranty, and so does Seagate newer models.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

sam222 said:


> Sadly my budget is 6k thats why i wrote WD Green..



Your budget is too low to buy any half good 2TB drive. My suggestion fro you is to buy 
WD 1TB Black at your budget and be happy.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You are acting like a *Troll* and spreading very wrong information off late and its not helping anyone. If we go by your theory we should stop buying *Asus,AMD,Logitech,APC,LG,Sandisk,Leadtek,HP and Lenovo* since they are all supported by *Rashi* in one or many products. Be a bit more responsible when you type or post something. Think or look before you just post at random.I know you want your posts to reach 10,000,but hey you are not being any help.
> 
> No support company has been perfect. If you know of one please let me know. When you say something, not anything which you do, support it with some valid points and conclusions. Every body has a fault here and there. That dosnt make us privileged to take them for granted and just label them forever.



I should tell again to you that you need to think more before posting here.
Simple google search and living in the world of your dream won't do any good for you.
There is difference between the search results from google & the real world scenario. Step outside, feel it, *before accusing senior members one after another* for posting wrong info, and acting like an over-smart  IKNOWITALL guy.



tkin said:


> Hey, heard the good news, apparently wd also has one year warranty, look at last page.



For which drive? WD Green?



The Incinerator said:


> Hey *Douchehead *whom do you think you are talking to? Get your act together.



Stop OT ASAP and abusing one of the senior members.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin is only person in this forum who suggests 1TB WD Blue  in this forum,when it just not available anymore in the stores. 



d6bmg said:


> Stop OT ASAP and abusing one of the senior members.



What senior ,junior crap..Im not working in the Indian Military.This is a forum. And its your "Senior" who flamed without provocation.

*And why do you wanna be a MOD so much. Leave it up to them. Let them read who stared it after all. Im free to post my views. Its time some of you guys stop ganging against particular forum members. *


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> tkin is only person in this forum who suggests 1TB WD Blue  in this forum,when it just not available anymore in the stores.


Its available time time to time, and old stocks, and I did give the alternatives, as long as a product is not discontinued you can suggest it.

*PS: Weren't you the one who was suggesting Microsoft Sidewinder X4 and X6 last day when its no longer sold in India, not been for over 2yrs now? Give it up dude, we have every base covered, more you continue this, more you'll be the one to get ridiculed  *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/170369-budget-keyboard-gaming-2.html


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> tkin is only person in this forum who suggests 1TB WD Blue  in this forum,when it just not available anymore in the stores.
> You are in my ignore list for some time.



1. WD Blue 1 TB is still available at some stores, namely hardware.in and it is available from time to time depending on WD's import policy.
2.  U think I care?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

You have this habit to add fuel to fire. Rather than increasing your post why dont you post actulas. If you are being ignorant about certain things and only leechin from other members you wont be of any help mate.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 22, 2013)

toshibha has two models one is desktar 2years warranty and other one enterprise 5years warranty. we cant say which one good or bad, its all about luck. two weeks before my 500gb WDC black went for rma which is 6 month old, i got 2tb of wdc green as replacement.last monday another 500gb wdc blue died, which is 1.5years old waiting for courier pickup. op u can can either go any of the 2tb for ur budget or get WDC black 1tb as suggeted by tkin or d6bmg.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> toshibha has two models one is desktar 2years warranty and other one enterprise 5years warranty. we cant say which one good or bad, its all about luck. two weeks before my 500gb WDC black went for rma which is 6 month old, i got 2tb of wdc green as replacement.last monday another 500gb wdc blue died, which is 1.5years old waiting for courier pickup. op u can can either go any of the 2tb for ur budget or get WDC black 1tb as suggeted by tkin or d6bmg.


6 months? WD Black 500GB? Are they ever sold in India? How much did you pay for them? And from where did you buy it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey d6bmg .... be a man......you went and edited your post #30 where you had said 1TB Blue is not available anymore. Ha ha ha ..thats how shallow you are.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 22, 2013)

no its not sold anywhere, got as rma for 500gb green. even 1tb black is out of stock, i oredered one from flipkart, still waiting for shipment.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its available time time to time, and old stocks, and I did give the alternatives, as long as a product is not discontinued you can suggest it.
> 
> *PS: Weren't you the one who was suggesting Microsoft Sidewinder X4 and X6 last day when its no longer sold in India, not been for over 2yrs now? Give it up dude, we have every base covered, more you continue this, more you'll be the one to get ridiculed  *
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/170369-budget-keyboard-gaming-2.html



You never cease to amuse me.......where do you think this guy got it from if it wasnt available in India anymore...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/169305-gamin-pc-under-50k-just-pc.html

*Get an education rather than just increasing your post Tkin & d6b  watever* 
And let me know if you want some more.

*On the hindsight lets get on with helping OP and carry this on elsewhere. Here may be.... **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> no its not sold anywhere, got as rma for 500gb green. even 1tb black is out of stock, i oredered one from flipkart, still waiting for shipment.


No, 1TB Black is widely available locally in kolkata, 5.5-5.8k is the asking price, this is the FAEX new model with 64MB cache. 2TB black can be purchased by pre order.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey! Hey! Please Stop Friends,bullying amongst each others. As @d6bmg and @tkin are right so you are correct @The Incinerator.Please Friends,nothing personal here. Everybody is giving their views,based upon facts.Sometimes they may be little dated,but it does not harm one's way(at least not *A Life & Death situation*).

It's OP's *budget and choice* and* Ultimate decision* which HDD he will buy,based upon the conversation he read.So why we should be prejudiced or biased.

Look Friends, I am using a XFX HD4650GDDR2 GPU since 2010 Feb.,without any problems.XFX is crapware for many or almost all people.It was my *strict budget* and the absence of other brand manufacturer cards(those present were beyond my *budget* at that time)that I had to reckon with.But as it is *ME* who is using; it's completely my *RISK* my *RESPONSIBILITY* my *LIABILTY*,isin't it?
Does it harm anyone  else except me?

When Helping others and providing facts,you all are giving your +ve as well as -ve feedback/reviews,*which is the most important* for OP and all the members.
But creating a commotion amongst ourselves,defeats the purpose of this co-operation and Help,those who require them.

I am in no #Ranking Contest as far as information about this thread is concerned...take it easy @Friends.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You never cease to amuse me.......where do you think this guy got it from if it wasnt available in India anymore...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/169305-gamin-pc-under-50k-just-pc.html
> 
> *Get an education rather than just increasing your post Tkin & d6b  watever*


I know that, and see what I meant? X6 is no longer imported in India, that's the old stock, and you can still get such, same with WD blue 1TB, just because its out of stock, does not mean we can't suggest it, as you first accused me of doing so


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 22, 2013)

thank you for information, its not available in tamilnadu and karnataka. even i contacted redington who is the distributor of south india, they said no stock, so i ordered from flipkart. anyhow expected shipping date is 23 feb, will wait till tomorrow or i'll contact vedant.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey! Hey! Please Stop Friends,bullying amongst each others. As @d6bmg and @tkin are right so you are correct @The Incinerator.Please Friends,nothing personal here. Everybody is giving their views,based upon facts.Sometimes they may be little dated,but it does not harm one's way(at least not *A Life & Death situation*).
> 
> It's OP's *budget and choice* and* Ultimate decision* which HDD he will buy,based upon the conversation he read.So why we should be prejudiced or biased.
> 
> ...


No one did anything, it all started when incinerator here started making false accusations that WD carried one year warranty, lets say we overlooked that, and the OP bought it, then later on he'll blame the forums for giving him false suggestions, he said WD has 1 yr and toshiba has 3 yrs, so toshiba is superior "hardware 



IndianRambo said:


> thank you for information, its not available in tamilnadu and karnataka. even i contacted redington who is the distributor of south india, they said no stock, so i ordered from flipkart. anyhow expected shipping date is 23 feb, will wait till tomorrow or i'll contact vedant.


Left over stocks are available atm, don't worry, you'll get it soon, WD black has a good demand here.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I know that, and see what I meant? X6 is no longer imported in India, that's the old stock, and you can still get such, same with WD blue 1TB, just because its out of stock, does not mean we can't suggest it, as you first accused me of doing so



I was talking about availability. Like If I want one will I get one or not? The Answer is Yes I can get one. Now Secondly will I get service for it? Yes I will. So thats what matters to a consumer who wants one. Thats what I meant.

*WD has 2 years warranty ,* I think every human is eligible for a Typo.But correcting the poster on the typo has a proper way and method,and flaming aint one of them.tkin shouldnt have posted "STOP POSTING CRAP" Not right.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I was talking about availability. Like If I want one will I get one or not? The Answer is Yes I can get one. Now Secondly will I get service for it? Yes I will. So thats what matters to a consumer who wants one. Thats what I *meant.*


*
Fine, just stop this here before we both get banned, just forget it ok, its a misunderstanding and its all my fault, I take all the responsibility, now forget it.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> No one did anything, it all started when incinerator here started making false accusations that WD carried one year warranty, lets say we overlooked that, and the OP bought it, then later on he'll blame the forums for giving him false suggestions, he said WD has 1 yr and toshiba has 3 yrs, so toshiba is superior "hardware



@tkin, I think OP is not a child ,such that if failure occurs  after he buys a product ,he will blame the Forum members.It's the suggestions and advice of Forum members(experts like you and others...)which  will surely Help him to a great extent in making purchasing decisions. BUT THE FAILURE OF A PRODUCT DOES NOT REST WITH THE FORUM MEMBERS OF TDF.It can happen to any brand manufacturer of Hardware. A little(THOUGH MOST IMPORTANT) bit *Luck Factor* comes into play here,we should admit. No SUPREME product is Fail-Proof.
At least I see no fault of yours...and you are *HUMBLE/GENEROUS* enough to come to a break.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2013)

No name calling. "nonsense", "douchehead" etc. Posts deleted. Discussion should be civil.


----------



## sam222 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like this is going far enough..

I have decided to go for 1TB WD Black(if i purchase Dell s2240L)  Or 1Tb Seagate (if i purchase LG IPS225)... 

Between I don't blame any of u if the drive is faulty..

Cheers..!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sam222 said:


> Looks like this is going far enough..
> 
> I have decided to go for 1TB WD Black(if i purchase Dell s2240L)  Or 1Tb Seagate (if i purchase LG IPS225)...
> 
> ...


Good choice, but WD Black is just 1k extra and it has 5yrs warranty, reliability and speed. Just a simple fyi, no need to start that again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

Easy Easy guys, just chillax...
My vote goes for WD Blue 
tkin isnt the only one suggesting it


----------



## Phenomenal (Feb 23, 2013)

Chill out guys.
My Vote for WD BLACK and WD Blue.
I don't recommend Seagate due to it's bad A.S.S..
If the disk is DOA,be prepared to wait for 15 days just to get a refurb piece.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

WD 1TB Blue is not available. So its out of the equation.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> WD 1TB Blue is not available. So its out of the equation.


Ita available at golchhait bangalore. i contacted them last week for wdc black 1tb, they said only blue is available,price 3999+tax.


----------



## macho84 (Feb 23, 2013)

No worry get WD 2tb for 5.6k at ebay

Model wd20ezrx which is too gud and its fine for warranty of 2years

As per my view good speed of 150MB/s with other external USB 3.0 Drives and usb 2.0 as usual 50-60mb and from SSD to this drive atleast 180-200 mb that too gud.

Small files ranging from 20-100 mb in any drives.Excellent for the money i would say. USe the given coupon code to reduce the price or pm me.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Ita available at golchhait bangalore. i contacted them last week for wdc black 1tb, they said only blue is available,price 3999+tax.


Old stock, just like how I said it earlier  Good pricing.



macho84 said:


> No worry get WD 2tb for 5.6k at ebay
> 
> Model wd20ezrx which is too gud and its fine for warranty of 2years
> 
> ...


Why are you suggesting green? It has reliability issues, only useful for storage purposes.


----------



## macho84 (Feb 23, 2013)

I know you can't  push some one with tight budget


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Ita available at golchhait bangalore. i contacted them last week for wdc black 1tb, they said only blue is available,price 3999+tax.



This is their website, though they have it listed at Rs 3599,an over the phone confirmation about the stocks was in the negative.
Build ur PC - Golchha Computers
This is their phone number
+91-80- 22278811 / 22998403 

Its not available.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well I don't want to start the flame wars again but rashi sucks big time. I remember how it took them about two months to replace my Asus motherboard & only after I called them up numerous times & even went to their office to yell at them. They operate like a government office. I promised myself then & there that I would never even touch Asus again.

Btw, I'm also on the lookout for a 2 TB HDD, completely for storage purposes. I am thinking of buying an external powered HDD, instead of the portable one as I won't be moving it around. Is this a good option or should I stick to internal as that would be cheaper ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

himadri_sm said:


> Well I don't want to start the flame wars again but rashi sucks big time. I remember how it took them about two months to replace my Asus motherboard & only after I called them up numerous times & even went to their office to yell at them. They operate like a government office. I promised myself then & there that I would never even touch Asus again.
> 
> Btw, I'm also on the lookout for a 2 TB HDD, completely for storage purposes. I am thinking of buying an external powered HDD, instead of the portable one as I won't be moving it around. Is this a good option or should I stick to internal as that would be cheaper ?


Go for powered drives, costs a lot less and usually more reliable due to the fact you don't need to move it too much.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

himadri_sm said:


> Btw, I'm also on the lookout for a 2 TB HDD, completely for storage purposes. I am thinking of buying an external powered HDD, instead of the portable one as I won't be moving it around. Is this a good option or should I stick to internal as that would be cheaper ?



Create a new thread please.


----------

